# I need some advice please.



## Halentine (Sep 26, 2021)

Hello! My 10 year old budgie Charlie has a lump on his lower back where his preening gland is. I only noticed it recently when he was grooming and I’m currently waiting for an appointment at my Avian vet so I can have him properly examined. Can anyone please help me understand what this could be? Does it look like a tumor? Or is is something wrong with his preening gland? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Your vet is the best one to diagnosis what it is, we really cannot tell from a picture what it is, however some issues that occur with the gland are tumors, they can also get impacted and/or infected. Is the bird picking at it?


----------



## Halentine (Sep 26, 2021)

Halentine said:


> Hello! My 10 year old budgie Charlie has a lump on his lower back where his preening gland is. I only noticed it recently when he was grooming and I’m currently waiting for an appointment at my Avian vet so I can have him properly examined. Can anyone please help me understand what this could be? Does it look like a tumor? Or is is something wrong with his preening gland? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 258623





Cody said:


> Your vet is the best one to diagnosis what it is, we really cannot tell from a picture what it is, however some issues that occur with the gland are tumors, they can also get impacted and/or infected. Is the bird picking at it?


He isn’t really picking at it, he’s preening around it and he rubs his head on it. That’s what lead me to think it was his preening gland. I’ll have to see what the vet says. I’m hoping it’s not too serious


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Please let us know what your vet has to say about the lump on Charlie's lower back.
Wishing him a speedy recovery!*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Halentine (Sep 26, 2021)

Thankyou! He’s booked in to see the vet on Wednesday so I’ll post an update


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

FaeryBee and Cody have given great advice and I agree completely. 

I’m glad you’re able to have your precious boy in to see the vet. I hope he’s able to quickly recover!!!

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies” to ensure you’re up to date on everything! If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

Please keep us posted!

Cheers! 👋


----------



## Halentine (Sep 26, 2021)

Took Charlie to the vet today and unfortunately they said it doesn’t look good 😢. They think it’s a tumor on his preen gland, and because of how low it is, there isn’t much they can do. I’m absolutely devastated 😞.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so sorry to hear this.
Do they believe he is in pain from the tumor?*


----------



## Halentine (Sep 26, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *I'm so sorry to hear this.
> Do they believe he is in pain from the tumor?*


No, he isn’t picking at it and he’s still eating, drinking and playing as normal. If it starts to get bigger, to the point that it’s effecting him then i’ll have to ask the vet what would be best for him 😞. I also wanted to thank everyone for their comments and help.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sending love and blessings. 💜💜*


----------

